# Spartacus' thread



## turtlepunk (Jul 26, 2011)

Here is little spartacus on his first day home (7/26/11)

HES SO CUTE! he was roaming around and exploring for the longest time! He seems pretty fearless. LOVE HIM!






















some footage =)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHlizQ8OCwg


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Jul 26, 2011)

awe hes soo awesome


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 26, 2011)

nice set up, hes so cute and tiny! won't be long before he starts blowing up in size


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 26, 2011)

He won't be tiny for long, enjoy!


----------



## turtlepunk (Jul 26, 2011)

yeah and the enclosure won't be so pretty for long either!! lol goodbye plants haha


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 27, 2011)

He is so cute looks like you have a nice set up also.


----------



## turtlepunk (Jul 27, 2011)

thanks =) he seems to like it. I don't think there is an inch he hasn't explored! lol 

He's too cute. I put his food in his enclosure with him, he'll eat, go back and bask, eat some more, go back and bask....and he'll keep doing this til he's full. I LOVE HIM!


----------



## reptastic (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe he is so cute,can't wait to se these guys next summer


----------



## turtlepunk (Jul 28, 2011)

ME NIETHER! =DHeres his enclosure: 4x2





More pictures as he was out and about today: (sorry for the crappy quality, hoping to get better pics soon)


----------



## lilgonz (Jul 28, 2011)

Great looking Gu you have there!


----------



## turtlepunk (Jul 28, 2011)

My sister got some good shots of lil Spartacus this morning =)











dragging his food off his plate AS USUAL










Love this pic. here he is trying to kill his ground turkey by shaking it all about





MESSY LIL EATER. took him awhile to rub that food off his face


----------



## fisheric (Jul 28, 2011)

How much of that plate of turkey will he eat?


----------



## turtlepunk (Jul 29, 2011)

not very much at all! i noticed he likes to go through it and pull the pieces of liver out of it! he gets full and FAT really fast.

i guess I'm used to baby beardies eating like PIGS


----------



## ragnew (Jul 31, 2011)

AWESOME, AWESOME pictures!!! Keep them coming! Great looking Tegu as well!


----------



## turtlepunk (Aug 5, 2011)

THE BEST OF SPARTACUS =)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9LbOHUqOwQ


----------



## turtlepunk (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey everyone! Haven't been on here in a while due to school starting back up again, but thought Id share some update pics of my Sparty boy. Let me just say that you guys WERE NOT KIDDING! They really do grow fast!!! He's about the same size as my older red tegu that I got not too long ago from Ben Siegel! HOLY COW! (these pics were taken yesterday)


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow he has grown a bunch, I'm assuming those are the same rocks as before? He's looking great. Sometimes it feels like they grow dramatically overnight


----------



## turtlepunk (Sep 2, 2011)

Yup same rocks! So crazy to look back at his tiny hatchling pics!!! It does feel like he grows dramatically overnight!


----------



## reptastic (Sep 2, 2011)

Looking good, good job! He looks stuffed and happy


----------



## james.w (Sep 2, 2011)

WOW.. he has exploded. Great job with him.


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Sep 2, 2011)

Awww, I remember when Logan was that small LOL its was a month ago, just measured him tonight, 18.5 inches! was 10 when I got him. Spartacus is very cute!!!

OOOps, I missed page two! hahah. Yeah they grow super fast! ;o)


----------



## turtlepunk (Nov 21, 2011)

THE BEASTIE 4 MONTHS AFTER RECEIVING HIM omg I Just am AMAZED at how much he has grown!!


----------



## martinreptiles_3 (Nov 21, 2011)

Some awesome pictures!!!


----------



## turtlepunk (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you =)


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Nov 21, 2011)

_Honestly I don't know if there was a mix up or what but he doesn't look anything like an Extreme to me pattern or head wise. More like a B&W black head or black nose to be specific. For a minute there I thought you were trying to pass off a different tegu for Spartacus and something may have happened to the original one. That's how much it doesn't look like an Extreme to me._


----------



## turtlepunk (Nov 21, 2011)

wow what!! he's definitely the same tegu. that worries me now! He does have a black nose and always has but compared to my red tegu, Spartacus does have a shorter nose! would Bobby do that to someone? 

IM FREAKING OUT!! so.........the extreme i paid for...was never an extreme to begin with?? I've been looking over the differences between a B&W and an extreme
http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=5840#axzz1eJttzwfa

and looks like I got fucked over


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 21, 2011)

Rick rolled.


----------



## james.w (Nov 21, 2011)

Have you contacted Bobby about this?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Nov 21, 2011)

_I wouldn't say you were screwed more in the sense that mistakes happen. He has been having some issues for quite some time over there now. Don't know if he works alone has a crew or what, I just don't see an Extreme. I would try and get in contact with him to verify and cross check records and receipts.

I've just never seen an Extreme with a black head let alone a black nose. They're predominantly white from their head to their ribs then the pattern breaks up. When they're young they have the brightest white I've seen other than High white B&W's that later fades to a cream color as they age. But they usually don't start to fade until after they're a year old.

I remember Bobby use to specifically breed Black Heads or Black Nose Tegus, what ever they were called. He had a separate section on his site but I don't see it up anymore and haven't for quite some time.

Reptastic and a few others had one of his Black Heads/Nose and they use to update this thread regularly. Spartacus looks like he fits right in.

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=2692&page=14#axzz1eOFjmpfN _


----------



## turtlepunk (Nov 21, 2011)

well thanks Bubblz for pointing it out to me. I haven't contacted him yet. I'll give him a call tomorrow to see whats up. I'm disappointed that Spartacus isn't turning out to be an extreme but I'll never give him up. He has always had such an awesome personality compared to my shyer red. I don't think I'll be able to part with him.


----------



## james.w (Nov 21, 2011)

I would just ask for a refund for the price difference.


----------



## turtlepunk (Nov 21, 2011)

yeah definitely will do that.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 21, 2011)

Hope it all works out, all else aside, very nice tegu.


----------



## reptastic (Nov 21, 2011)

Definately not an extreme, I think its possible he just got him mixed up, I'm 1000% certain if bought to his attention bobby will fix it


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 21, 2011)

reptastic said:


> Definately not an extreme, I think its possible he just got him mixed up, I'm 1000% certain if bought to his attention bobby will fix it



Agreed. He'll fix it, but it may be hard to get a hold of him, I tried calling him today to ask him a few questions, I'll call him every now and then to have a chat, but no answer. He'll come around, I'm sure.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Nov 21, 2011)

turtlepunk said:


> well thanks Bubblz for pointing it out to me. I haven't contacted him yet. I'll give him a call tomorrow to see whats up. I'm disappointed that Spartacus isn't turning out to be an extreme but I'll never give him up. He has always had such an awesome personality compared to my shyer red. I don't think I'll be able to part with him.



_Not a problem,.. I'm not a blissfully ignorant person, if it was me I would want someone to bring it too my attention. I'm just glad you didn't take it the wrong way and get defensive like some people can be. Mistakes happen and there's a first time for everything. What ever the case may be refund or what ever when you're able to get a hold of him I'm sure you'll be able to work things out._


----------



## turtlepunk (Nov 22, 2011)

Bobby seemed like a nice guy. I don't want to attack him without contacting him. I thought the extremes were the first to hatch though, thats what's confusing me. I did notice that he had a section on his website for blacknoses for sale too when i first started researching tegus, before i put a deposit down which was waaaay back in the beginning of this year. Weird that it was taken down. hm =/


----------



## turtlepunk (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello again everyone!! I haven't been on here in such a long time! just thought i'd post an update of Spartacus at almost 8 months old! =)
He definitely has a black nose but Im thinking he may still be an extreme. He has lots of cream coloration but I'm not sure if normal black and whites have the same coloration too. Not to mention he's gotten pretty big! what do you guys think?
These pictures are of him in a 4 foot tank because he BUSTED THE BULB in his original enclosure so I had to house him in here for A FEW days until I had time to get him another bulb.
He's definitely in need of an adult enclosure!!!! But he's going to have to wait a few more months until I have the time when school is over. 
He still has handling issues and gives me A HELL OF A TIME when I have to catch him to put him back into his enclosure. But he will tolerate being petted =) anyways, here he is =)
















He has a really cool white design on his nose that recently popped up!


----------



## reptastic (Feb 19, 2012)

He's looking good, I have noticed another difference when distinguishing a normal from a giant, giants have a wider and more flat back than a normal b/w, its more squared off, judging by the shape of his back I say a normal b/w, have you talked to bobby yet?


----------



## james.w (Feb 19, 2012)

I still say black/white as well.


----------



## larissalurid (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree. The face looks like a b&w as well as the coloration which is much more black than the giants. 

Here are two pictures of some giants to show you how they have noticeably more white than the b&w

hatchling:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2021/2227301857_ce27e634c7.jpg 

one that seems around the size of yours:
http://www.iguanainvasion.com/tegu.JPG 

now here is a young argentine b&w like i think you have:
http://www.generalexotics.com/images/Argentine_Black_and_White_Tegu.jpg


----------



## turtlepunk (Feb 19, 2012)

sigh. =( alright thanks guys! I still haven't contacted Bobby since the last time I tried. Ill try again. I haven't been on here in a while do you know if anyone else got their refund?


----------



## Hybrid (Feb 20, 2012)

Sparticus is a nice looking guy. you should post another video of him


----------



## turtlepunk (Apr 6, 2012)

alright, time for MORE pictures. Here is Spartacus at 9 months! these pics were taken today. He now gets to roam the bathroom. oh btw, those are 12"x12" tiles. He may be a black-nose but he's a giant in my eyes! =)
a video will be posted tonight so check back =)


----------



## frost (Apr 6, 2012)

he looks a lot like my b/w baulder. my extreme is turning whiter by the day i think half his body is white now.


----------



## turtlepunk (Apr 6, 2012)

yeah i paid for an extreme but received a black nose........sucks but i love him


----------



## ragnew (Apr 17, 2012)

He's an animal as always! Looking pretty darn nice!


----------

